# Slide-Lok Floor Complaint



## billviverette (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll not go into detail here but would be glad to explain why I have filed complaints with the BBBs and Attorney Generals against Slide-Lok of Houston and Arizona (parent) after my experience with the floor they did for me.


----------



## havasu (Dec 26, 2010)

Obviously, you are unhappy. Please  explain the circumstances before you publicly bash the company.


----------



## billviverette (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's the complaint, verbatim, as filed with BBB and AG:

Slide-Lok of Houston installed their coating system on my garage floor on 2/18/09.  The floor coating subsequently deteriorated and needed several separate repairs during 2009. Eventually both Slide-Lok of Houston and Slide-Lok of Texas determined the floor needed to be completely redone, documented the condition of the floor with pictures, and advised that Slide-Lok of Arizona would need to approve the repairs. Slide-Lok of Houston subsequently advised me that that Slide-Lok of Arizona will not assist them in honoring the warranty.  I have communicated with all of the above parties above numerous times over the last year and now neither Slide-Lok of Houston or Arizona will return my calls or emails.

BTW, I do not consider my earlier post to be bashing. But I guess that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## havasu (Dec 27, 2010)

That's too bad. What does their warranty specify? Are they actually members of the BBB? I have filed complaints with members of the BBB in the past, and they only have the ability to make it correct or get an unfavorable mark in their history. Did the AG really seem interested with this case? I can't see them getting involved unless there is criminal intent or an egregious offence. It sounds like you have done your homework. Have you considered taking them to Small Claim's Court?

Regarding the bashing comment, when a first poster comes in with unfavorable comments towards a specific product, a moderator has to determine the underlying motive as to why this is being posted, and is normally deleted. As they say, for every happy customer is another who will be unhappy. I didn't want to delete the posting, because it may help others and we may also provide you with ideas you have not thought of. Bottom line is we would like a mutual dialog, so we know what actually happened. 

Good luck, and please keep us informed. Also, please post a few pictures for us to better see the problem.


----------



## billviverette (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry, but my purpose here is not to discuss my problem, as I have discussed it enough with Slide-Lok and it's representatives over the last year, before deciding to post my dissatisfaction with Slide-Lok on the garage floor forums.

l refer anyone that wants to know the details of Slide-Lok's products and their warranty to their website.

Long ago, I read it is common to notify the AG for a warranty complaint, and each of the AG's websites I've visited is equipped for that.


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 9, 2011)

The BBB is about as useless as the UN , long as the BBB gets their money , they never do anything about a business.


----------



## billviverette (Apr 11, 2011)

1977Impala said:


> The BBB is about as useless as the UN , long as the BBB gets their money , they never do anything about a business.



I don't agree.  My BBB complaint was seen by a potential customer of the company.  That, to me, is the best I can expect.

BTW...the Houston franchisee has addressed the issue to my satisfaction.  The Arizona franchiser, however, would not step up and honor the warranty.  Or did not considered it a warranty issue, which the Houston and Texas representatives did.

Oh, and the Arizona guys never even bothered to come look at the problem.  Both Houston and Texas reps came out, took pics, and discussed the issue with me, confirming it was a warranty issue.


----------



## havasu (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds like a satisfactory outcome for you. That is good!


----------



## GarageGuy (Aug 20, 2011)

Glad to hear the local reps stepped up to take care of your situation. I had several floor coating jobs fail when I installed a Polyurea product which is no longer manufactured.  Even though I lost considerable money warrantying those jobs, in the long run it provided new and repeat business for me.

Although I no longer coat floors, I sleep good at night knowing I did the right thing.


----------



## Mike_Jacobson (Sep 27, 2011)

Ive used Slide-Lok products for the past four years. I have never had any issues, except for the time when my installers did not mix the product properly. It is a simple 1:1 mix so its hard to mess it up. Most likely your issue was created from issues when the installer did not grind properly and or excess moisture in the floor.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Oct 24, 2011)

Flooring programs that fits folks with completely different monetary capabilities Eco friendly and as they are sturdier, as well as being rich in texture, colors, and appeal, offer unique colors and grain of bamboo that are difficult to find in any other wood, thus giving you unique timber floors. Thanks for sharing


----------



## andy_costumer (Sep 13, 2012)

I had schedule an appointment with Slide-lok of Houston for an overhead garage installation a couple of weeks ago. I had to wait the whole day for someone to show up but no one did. They didn't even bother to give a courtesy call on why they didn't make it.
I have been trying to contact the guy since then but no one ever seems to pick the phone. This is so un-professional.


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2012)

To me if I am ready to have a company do work on my property and they don't show up or call when they say they would I usually cancel them and go somewhere else. If the first impression is horrible I don't want to know what the rest is.


----------

